# Todays steelheading!(pics)



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I had an dentist appointment today aroudn 2:10. A few weeks ago, I was told I wasn't brushin my teeth well and had a few cavities. I decided after the dentist, I would nourish the pain by going fishing, lol. Got there around 3 and left about 5:30. Weather.com was calling for 30 degree weather but there was no way it was near 30 degreese. I fished a few hole hard and then hit the one I caught my steelie outta yesterday. I started walking my spawn bag and then I feel dead weight so I set the hook. Man, I luv the head throbbing of a steelhead. This fish fought alot better then yesterday and finally gave up. I put the net under him and brought him in. Another beutiful male but he was sure beat up.










The scar behind the first top fin.









The scar behind the bottom front fins!









I think this fish either messed with a pike or fought with another steelie. 

I took some quick pics and gently released him to fight another day. He was a pound or two bigger then the ones from yesterday. He looked healthy other then those marks. It got really cold and I decided it was time to go back. Were going to the auto show tonight and I want to get this post up before I leave. I probably am done steelheading for awhile. Need to get things done around here before I head back to college unless I can wake up early or the weather is just awsome but it's not looking like that.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Nice fish Dan. I am with you. Those mark's look like bite mark's from another fish. Maybe a otter or mink


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

Nice one again..

Hey, what river u fishing anyway?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

> _Originally posted by flyrod4steelhead _
> *Those mark's look like bite mark's from another fish. Maybe a otter or mink  *


Ahhhhh ha....there is a mink swimming around the area. I have seen him 2 out of 5 times. He had to of got a hold of this fish and he got away.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Another one Dan? Too Cool! I just wanted to say I am really proud of you. We've been fishing together alot the last few years and I am not much of a teacher even when I try to be, and seeing you venture out on your own and applying not only what you have learned fishing with me but what you learned fishing with everyone you fish with and then you use it and catch awesome fish is just too cool. I am actually kinda glad I had a bout with the flu and couldn't go up there with ya the other day cause sitting here seeng you with 3 steelies in 2 days is just AWESOME! I never say it but everytime we fish together and I land a fish and you don't I was starting to get mad that I hooked the fish and not you cause you try so hard. But as you will see in life, you have to work hard for what you want and then you will be rewarded. This is a fine example of that. I wish I would have gotten into fishing at a younger age, you are really lucky. Now remember that you have to work hard to get the rewards as you head back to college. Put in the hard work and get good grades and find a profession you are both good at AND enjoy, keep fishing to reward yourself after you complete each and every step working toward that goal. Lastly....NICE STEELIES!!!! GOOD JOB DAN!!!!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Oh yea...I think I can be a good teacher here....



> The scar behind the first top fin.


That's the Dorsal Fin...



> The scar behind the bottom front fins!


These fins are the Pectoral Fins...

Here is a good description of fish body parts:


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Stelmon, You are on fire dude!! don't stop now! I wanna' read another one tomorrow. Congrats. 

Al


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Those are open wounds. They probably came from someone foul hooking the fish, but tearing the hooks out. Hooks stick a lot better inside a fish's mouth, LOL. The fish will often move right back to the same spot they were in earlier, and enough drifts will get another hookup.

That fish looks about the size of most Mink I have seen.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I can gaurantee you those were not open wounds do to snaggers. There were 3 seperate wounds. I don't think this fish was snagged 3 diffferent times in this river.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

What about Lampreys that fell off already?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Those marks aren't consistant with lamprey bites.
At first I thought it may be from Muskies, but now I'm beginning to believe they might be from a mammal. Any otters out that way?


----------



## Apache Trout (Feb 5, 2002)

Did the fish thrash around in your landing net? Those old school landing nets can tear up fish. If I am looking correctly I can see lines from your netting - those knots are tough on fish if they thrash around during capture. Now that Stelmon is catching more fish it just might be time for a catch and release net.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Shoeman right where he caught it I see a mink everytime I fish there...that's all I can think of on that river unless a beaver caught him futher downstream...

The 2nd 2 marks kinda look like the top and bottom teeth of a mammal...


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Beavers are not carnivorous. Riverman


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Beavers eat fish don't they? I really don't have a clue but I thought they did...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

That's one ambitious mink.  

I would keep an eye out for otter drags. Along the lower Au Sable they are very evident. You'll see slides that are covered in blood. Usually suckers are the victims. 
I think the cuts are too deep for net marks. It takes a lot of pressure to puncture the skin. 

I guess we'll never know. Watch your waders, whatever it is has teeth.


----------



## Apache Trout (Feb 5, 2002)

Indeed Riverman. And those marks are not consistent with bite marks - the flesh is being pulled in different directions. My money is on the net. Should we pass the hat so Stelmon can get a new net?


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

All living things get cuts, bruises, and infections and fish are no different. I dont know what made the marks on the fish and all I know is I think its pretty cool Stelmon landed a few "winter fish". I have met alot of expert fishermen that couldnt catch a cold in winter and if they couldnt see the fish in the spring and fall couldnt catch them either. Keep up the good work Stelmon and if you are on a river that supports natural reproduction sliding a few back in is a pretty cool thing to do too. Riverman


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Those marks are NOT from my net. They are from the mink. When I brought the fish to the top, right away I noticed those marks before the net was even under the fish and was careful about netting the fish because I didn't want to hurt it. It didn't thrash til it got on the ice. I have been using this net all my life, have netted MANY large fish with it and it have NEVER done any harm to a fish. The next net I am buying will be a pier net. I am 99% sure that mink was hungry and tried to get the fish but didn't win. Like I said in the other post, I have seen the same mink 2 outta 5 times I have been fishing. 

Hey Don,
It's all good you catching the fish. If it was up to me, we might go home skunked most of the time. I am glad one of us are catching fish. BTW, I have been catching fish lately with you. Not as much as you but I don't think quantity of fish matters. It's the fun of chasing down those fish or sometimes"hunting" down those fish(inside joke(last fall)). Sometime I get lucky, sometime I don't. 

Thanks Bro

P.S. Thanks for all the boat rides down the river. 

Salmonator, I love fishing for steel but will abide from going out in anything below 10 degreese, lol. I might head out one more time for awhile.

Thanks riverman. This river has very little if any natural repro but I want others to catch fish, also. It's a good feeling seeing a pretty fish like that(minus the flaws) swim off. I probably know the next angler who will catch it


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I certainly can understand you stating that the marks were not caused by your net, because you saw them prior to netting the fish. However, that does not mean that if you saw a Mink in the area several times, that the Mink is responsible for making those marks - unless you also saw that happen. You cannot just assume that is the case.

Here is a link to some information about Mink. It gives general information about Mink, their habitat, and their habits. It does not say they eat fish, although they probably would. I doubt that they would go to the depths that Steelhead hold in, to try to catch a fish that is their size. Of course, I could be wrong.

http://www.inhs.uiuc.edu/dnr/fur/species/mink.html

Sorry, you will need to copy and paste the link, as I am not sure how to insert a link properly. I'll figure it out another time.


----------

